# Dan Anderson/Bram Frank Seminar DVD Just Released



## Dan Anderson (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I wanted to let you know that the 4-DVD set of the 2005 Edged/Impact Weapon Seminar has just been released.  The total time of this DVD set logs in at over 5 hours of instructional material.  Bram Frank covers edged weapons, most notably the _abaniko_ fixed blade (soon to be released by Ontario Knives) and the bolo.  I cover the single stick, double stick, stick & dagger, as well as empty hand applications of Modern Arnis.  The 4 DVD set is only $60.00.  Go to http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/dbs2005_dvd.html for more info.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

